# /usr/local/lib



## balanga (Oct 24, 2019)

After looking at /usr/local/lib on two different systems I notice that many of the common files are different. How is this likely to happen? Should `pkg update` update any files in this directory to the latest level.

This difference appears to be the reason why I can't get graphics/geeqie working on one of my systems.. ie  /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.7 is different between two systems, as are several others files. How do I ensure I am using the latest version?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2019)

balanga said:


> How is this likely to happen? Should  pkg update update any files in this directory to the latest level.


One may be on the quarterly branch and the other on latest?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 24, 2019)

balanga said:


> After looking at /usr/local/lib on two different systems .... Should  pkg update update any files in this directory to the latest level.


Unless you haven't wrote by mistake update instead of upgrade `pkg update` updates the local repository catalogue, not the packages.



balanga said:


> How do I ensure I am using the latest version?



Run `pkg upgrade` for latest package version of the repository (quarterly or latest) you are tracking.


----------



## balanga (Oct 24, 2019)

I obviously didn't understand the difference between `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade`.

I have my graphics/geeqie problem solved now.


----------

